# Camber Problem



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

I HAVE A 99 SENTRA SE. I LOWERED IT USING EIBACH SPROTLINE SPRINKS AND KYP SHOCKS AND STRUTS. SINCE THEN I NOTICED THAT INSIDE OF MY FRONT TIRES HAVE BEEN GETTING WORN OUT FASTER THEN THE REST OF THE TIRE. I KNOW THIS IS PORBLEM DUE TO POOR CAMBER. I WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE EASIEST WAY TO FIX THIS PROBLEM IS?????????????????


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

It's not the camber it's the toe. When you lowered the car it made it toe out that's killin the tires. I run 1.5-2 degrees on the street with no trouble at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

How did you adjust your toe.. Did you do it or have a shop do it. How much did it cost you if you had a shop do it


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

It's the tie rod end's that are adjusted. Do it at a good aglinement shop the first time. I run 0 to 1/8 toe out on the street. Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE HELP. I'LL GIVE IT A SHOT


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

how much negative camber would be best for street? I'm definately telling them 0 toe, but I've heard a lot of different suggestions for street camber.


----------

